# Demise of Sealink - Earl Harold



## sarnarea (Aug 20, 2007)

Interesting ITN footage. There are several other clips on this site, covering the dispute, featuring Earls Godwin, William and Granville.

http://www.itnsource.com/shotlist//ITN/1986/10/01/AS011086014/


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

I remember the sit in well. Earl Harold ended up at Weymouth along with the William and Godwin. My dad is trying to remember the name of the Harolds captain (in the film) that he knew, any ideas guys?

Craig


----------



## sarnarea (Aug 20, 2007)

Captain Robin Craythorne ??


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

sarnarea said:


> Captain Robin Craythorne ??


Only recently joined the site and found this thread. Yes, the Master of Earl Harold was indeed Rob Craythorne. A family friend. He had invited us to sail with him on a trip to the islands, but the closure announcement and the sit in put paid to that idea. We visited him in Weymouth, and he gave us the grand tour of all three vessels. At the time my Dad and I were exploring the possibility of running a larger Class III passenger vessel from Torquay and Weymouth. We had seen Rob on the Earl Harold on the evening news, and the next day Rob phoned my Dad to ask if he was interested in "Buying a boat" !!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day sarnarea,m.7th july 2010.05:50.re:demise of sealink-earl harold.#1.just reading old post.what was the outcome of the sit in.regards ben27


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Ben,
At the end of the day a lot of guys were made redundant, so there were no meaningful and lasting effects of the sit in. 
Two years later Sealink ceased to exist, the Channel Islands route was just the first to go.
I moved from Weymouth to Poole, where I still live. 
See my pictures in the gallery for some shots of the sit-in. 

Sample - 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle.../36672/title/earls-harold26amp-3b-god/cat/all

Malcolm.


----------

